# Galveston Bay Thanksgiving Kayak Fishing Video (Reds, trout, sheephead and flounder)



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

This is my video of kayak fishing Galveston Bay for 4 days during thanksgiving break. I drove from Dallas to Galveston. I think that the cold snap had turned them off a bit and this is why the fishing wasn't amazing like it was last year, but I still managed some nice fish and I had a good time.

Most fish were caught around "Confederate" reef.......never made it to Deer Island because of the frequently windy conditions. Fish caught on jigs with gulp and a "cajun" popping cork with a live shrimp. I caught lots of undersized redfish and just one day with a limit of slot reds as the weather heated up and the fish became more active.









On Friday, I tipped the kayak when I was leaning over to untangle the net and I was fighting a redfish. After I righted the yak in the middle of Galveston Bay, the undersized redfish was still on and I landed it. It was good that I had on my dry-top over my waders because it was in the low 40's but the dry-top and waders combo worked and kept me almost totally dry and warm.

Video was shot with a Gopro on a Targus monopod and a Garmin VIRB mounted on my hat. I tried to make it a bit "educational", so I don't feel too bad about showing it to my middle school students.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool. Bought kayaks this year and did a few small lake trips. Lots of fun catching fish this way.


----------

